# Green Wiring diagram or video for an old MTD Snowblower



## RFMTD (Dec 17, 2019)

I have a broken green wire coming out of the engine area and I don't know where it connects. I think that it connects to the throttle. Under the carburetor cover, there is also another green wire for the key that I need to insert before electrically or manually starting the engine. The MTD model that I have is 31AE665G552. I downloaded the manual from MTD Canada and I wasn't able to find out how to reconnect them. Please help! Cheers


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

does the key switch on the housing still work for killing the engine? that switch usually plugs into the bottom of the throttle control thing. seen many with loose or broken connections.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Many times a GREEN wire is an "Earth Ground" wire, if it is all green and no tracer color added, meaning it is just a ground wire. That was an electrical code standard for that color. Many times black was "switched on"
or "key on" power. Red with a white trace was also "key on" power.


----------



## RFMTD (Dec 17, 2019)

Thank you for helping!
Yes, the key switch is working fine. I can`t find either a video or a simple diagram that would show me where the 2 green wires connect. one that seems connecting from the engine and the other one starts inside the carburetor by the switch area. Are both wire joined at the throttle area?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

hear ya go....kinda !


----------

